# Real estate salary



## Simd (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi guys,

I keep seeing jobs advertised to move to Dubai to sell real estate. The salaries on offer are all around 100k GBP. Is this realistic or top end working your butt off 24/7?

Thanks in advance


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Top end and typically 100% commission and you pay the company for desk space etc.

Once you tell people thats what you do, you'll find you are liked a lot less.


----------



## Simd (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks. Any idea what the average earnings are?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

No idea, Its too much though  Too many parasitic do nothing, expect to get paid, time wasters out here.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Most are all commission based or you can get a salary of say 4K AED and 25% commission and you have to pay back the salary for you can get no salary or 50% commission.

My mate does it, he said it's ok but I know others that are struggling.


----------



## skippels (Jun 18, 2014)

londonmandan said:


> Most are all commission based or you can get a salary of say 4K AED and 25% commission and you have to pay back the salary for you can get no salary or 50% commission.
> 
> My mate does it, he said it's ok but I know others that are struggling.


Thanks for this information


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Sounds fraudulent to be saying that a 'salary' of 100K is available.

'earnings potential' would be a better way to put it, but even then, i would imagine the percentage of agents that get to this level is a VERY small percentage.

The VAST majority are bottom feeders

the streets are not paved with gold.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I've mentioned this elsewhere but it's worth repeating again.

There are people who are successful in real estate in Dubai.

But they consist of a tiny minority of all agents out there. And they have extensive contacts and network like hell to maintain them. It's all about who you know and how skilled you are with being able to persuade your contacts to give you their listings. You're not going to jump into this magic circle as soon as you step off the plane. 

This is also true back in the UK. The top end of the property market is dominated by experienced agents who not only built up their expertise over the years but who are also, let's put it this way, socially familiar with their clients. That's why a freshly trained agent doesn't just walk into the oligarch or country house markets unless their daddy owns the agency.


----------

